# house prices up north



## louisejean (9 Sep 2003)

I'm looking to buy a property in three months time and would be interested to know if people predict a fall, rise or static situation.  I'm planning to buy on the Wirral...

Just looking for peoples opinions :0)


----------



## rainyday (9 Sep 2003)

Hi Louisejean - Note that this discussion board is aimed at *Irish* personal financial matters, so we may not have any experts on house prices around the Wirral.


----------



## Suzy (9 Sep 2003)

When you said "up north", I thought you meant Belfast...


----------



## louisejean (9 Sep 2003)

*humour*

I was obviously having a blonde moment but hey thanks for all your replys enlightning me on the subject lol


----------



## joeysoap (29 Sep 2003)

*Re: humour*

in dundalk we say down the north not up
dont know why.


----------

